# WTS Custom RainshadowbSU1083 9ft



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Selling a custom Rainshadow SU1083 built by a local rod builder named EP. It has Fuji K guides with Alconite and a cork grip(not tape, but cork), Fuji delux reel seat. It us 9 ft. and rated 8-20 lb and 1/2-2 1/2. It is a nice rod and is in great shape, I am just looking to fund a 11 ft. Rod. 

$225 local pick up or I will ship for an additional $20. I live near Fayetteville NC.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I having trouble posting pics. I can also email or text pictures.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Price drop! $190 shipped!


----------

